

Horizontal, cableless elevators to enter testing in 2016 - samsolomon
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/2/7318585/thyssenkrupp-elevator-ropeless-horizontal

======
JoeAltmaier
Cool and needed. But are they anywhere as safe as existing elevators?
Technology hasn't changed in 160 years because they are so safe. There's a
failsafe gravity-powered brake that activates if the rope breaks. What do they
plan to do to match that? Any active braking is vastly less safe, if it
depends on electronics/sensors/maintenance.

